# SAP Facis? where to buy?



## stepuptata (Oct 25, 2006)

where is a good place to buy? Thanks. How much??:cheers


----------



## 06brazengto (Sep 21, 2007)

goodluck finding sap parts, and if you do get ready to spend some $$$$$$


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

06brazengto said:


> goodluck finding sap parts, and if you do get ready to spend some $$$$$$


:agree I cracked my side skirt and it cost me nearly $900 to get it replaced!! $500 for the skirt, plus shipping, prime/paint, hardware and installation. :willy: Best best is the parts for sale section, ebay and cleveland-pick-a-part. :cheers


----------

